

TweetDeck taken offline after bug allows access to hundreds of accounts - claxium
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/30/twitter-takes-tweetdeck-offline-after-apparent-bug-opens-access-to-accounts/

======
trickjarrett
I hate that the client claims network problems rather than showing an error
for their system being down.

